# White Rainbow photo



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey guys and girls, flicking through the beeb site today waiting for Monaco to score, when I saw this link, had a look and it took my breath away, stunning photo..
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-38063662

Kev


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Yep, a great shot. :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Might be cold up here but at least it is pretty lol


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice. The photographer is on one of the Facebook photography pages and I saw hi, share it. Right place, right time.


----------

